# Baby dropped, then went back up, why?



## QueenOfThePride (May 26, 2005)

Two weeks ago, my baby dropped. I know he dropped because I felt him go down and later felt his head while doing a VE on myself. He stayed dropped for a couple of days, then came out and went breech. He flip-flopped a few times, but has been head down since Saturday. Why won't he drop back down into my pelvis now? His head moves from side to side between my hipbones, but won't go below my pubis. I also can't feel any part of the baby when I check myself vaginally.

He was just engaged, why won't he go back?







:


----------



## Jster (Apr 22, 2003)

Huh, you know, I think the same thing has happened to me. Baby was headdown and dropped around 33/34 weeks (took me a bit to acknowledge it) then has since come back up, and seems to be breech!! No idea what I'll do about it, planning a UC, but still...makes me wonder just what's going on in there!


----------



## soybeansmama (Jan 26, 2006)

A week ago I was feeling such rectal and pubic bone pressure from the baby being so low that it was hard to sit or walk. The baby was posterior, so I had a chiro adjustment and baby rotated LOT and lifted out of the bones. All laborish signs seemed to stop, too. I was having nightly regular ctx and loose bowels for a days in a row. I am thinking now that the baby just needed and opportunity to get in a better position. I have a week to go and wondering when I am going to "re-drop".


----------



## Banana731 (Aug 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soybeansmama* 
I am thinking now that the baby just needed and opportunity to get in a better position. I have a week to go and wondering when I am going to "re-drop".

I would think exactly that.


----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

My baby did that in the weeks before she was born. Not sure why but it really is frustrating isn't it?


----------



## soybeansmama (Jan 26, 2006)

Just wanted to report...

BABY IS LOA AND RE-DROPPED! Yippeee!!!


----------



## wendyland (Apr 5, 2003)

Glad she went back down. 2 weeks ago, my doctor told me my baby had dropped & today he told me she was floating. I was very surprised. I'm hoping she's getting into a better position, too.


----------



## Cujobunny (Aug 16, 2006)

My midwife today said my baby was "dipping" she explained that means that they go down and come back up. Apparently second or subsequent babies may not become engaged until you're actually in labour, or about to go into it.


----------



## soybeansmama (Jan 26, 2006)

I haven't heard the term "dipping" before. makes sense though...


----------



## GinaRae (Mar 27, 2007)

I'm 22-23 weeks and can't seem to get baby to get out of my pelvis for more than a few hours. None of my boys have been like this, practically clawing to get out it feels like. I wonder how uncomfortable this will be as his/her head gets bigger and bigger and if s/he will stay head down always.


----------



## motherinlove (Aug 4, 2005)

I had a similar situation with my last pregnancy/birth. In my case, the baby was in posterior position and refused to drop. Fortunately, my midwife was able to help me get in the proper position during labor to get the baby to drop. And, everything went well. A couple weeks after the birth, I came across an interesting website that my help you. It is www.spinningbabies.com. It discusses the different positions of babies, the problems it could cause, and how to change it. I hope it helps.


----------



## SuzymomofLaura (Mar 4, 2006)

Quote:

second or subsequent babies may not become engaged until you're actually in labour
My baby did un-drop at 38 weeks too, which left me worrying a great deal the remaining two weeks, and even in active labour she was still moving around







:
She settled again about an hour before she got out though, and was born in only three pushes. So don't worry, nature has puzzling ways sometimes


----------



## stacey2061 (Feb 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cujobunny* 
My midwife today said my baby was "dipping" she explained that means that they go down and come back up. Apparently second or subsequent babies may not become engaged until you're actually in labour, or about to go into it.

that's crazy but good to know! my little one was soooo low i was scared he would be born too early, but he too has popped back up in the last few days!







: boy, you think once you make it through your first pregnancy, nothing will surprise you


----------



## WeasleyMum (Feb 27, 2007)

Sounds like he's having fun in there, or trying to mess with you a bit!


----------



## QueenOfThePride (May 26, 2005)

Just noticed my thread was ressurrected. The baby is still floaty, he hasn't re-dropped at all yet. And he's posterior and I haven't been able to get him to turn with the spinning babies exercises.


----------

